# S&P downgrades major U.S. banks, saying gov't. unlikely to support banks in crisis



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

* J.P. Morgan, Goldman Sachs among 'too-big-to-fail' U.S. banks downgraded by S&P *

_Published: Dec 3, 2015 8:55 a.m. ET

_ *S&P says no longer certain that U.S. government would support banks in a future crisis*

Standard & Poor's downgraded the credit ratings of J.P. Morgan Chase & Co., Goldman Sachs Group and six other major U.S. banks, saying it is no longer confident that the U.S. government would step in to support them in a future crisis.

Read more here.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

the USD is a mess. anyone who protects their wealth there is making some very serious mistakes.


----------

